# Using a Home or Marine Antenna in Car



## ArtModern (Feb 14, 2007)

I've gone through 5 antennas because I don't want one permanently mounted 
and my door eventually cuts through the thin wire or the antenna splits 
at the connection to my Starmate, etc. I used my folding home antenna braced 
between my nearly-closed van window and the window frame, the fold up 
part sticking out and it worked fine but allowed cold air into the van. 
I never tried the indoor antenna (that obviously does not need the 
van or car body as its base) just inside my front window as a 'line 
of site' device. Will it work if stuck or placed against the front car 
or van window as long at it 'sees' the sky? Also I've seen 
the Shakespeare Galaxy marine antenna. It's the sort of flat 
rounded one, NOT the stick. It does not need a metal ground and 
used a thicker wire like the home antenna. I bought one and intend 
to make a plywood flat mount for it, magnets glued to the bottom so 
I can stick it on my van or car roof like a regular car antenna. I don't see any 
reason why that won't work... BUT I'm wondering if it will work 'line of site' 
to the sky up against the inside of my van's front window... Same question 
I'm asking about the folding home antenna. Does anyone know? 
Will the sat signal reach either of these if they are just inside the window 
since they apparently don't need to be grounded by the vehicle 
metal? 

Josh


----------

